# Who are the best insurance brokers in the industry ?



## The INSURANCE Guide (Mar 1, 2019)

Drivers have forever complained about their insurance brokers and I want to finally get an understanding of what makes a good broker and a bad broker, who are the better ones and and who are the worst, where is the FHV INSURANCE INDUSTRY heading ?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I have a great one. He does Erie rideshare coverage for me and several other members of UPNet.


----------



## The INSURANCE Guide (Mar 1, 2019)

The tlc/fhv insurance industry has been outdated for years. Brokers are super slow to process a drivers license or generate a quote.



New2This said:


> I have a great one. He does Erie rideshare coverage for me and several other members of UPNet.


What city?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Let me guess: you have the solution?

If you're trying to drum up business then contact UPNet and become a paying sponsor.



The INSURANCE Guide said:


> What city?


DC area


----------



## The INSURANCE Guide (Mar 1, 2019)

New2This said:


> Let me guess: you have the solution?
> 
> If you're trying to drum up business then contact UPNet and become a paying sponsor.
> 
> ...


Do you guys have American transit out there ?



jgiun1 said:


> Better looking than this ANT scam
> View attachment 301202





The INSURANCE Guide said:


> Do you guys have American transit out there ?


What is ANT sir ?


----------



## The INSURANCE Guide (Mar 1, 2019)

jgiun1 said:


> Here it mainly the foreign drivers that sit in rush traffic for hours to get three rides in 3 hours and make 5 dollars extra....driving for 65 cents a mile. The art of actually logging offline to help create demand in areas is over...people willing to sacrifice money just to say "they're busy".


that's funny.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

The INSURANCE Guide said:


> that's funny.


I'm sorry.....put it on the wrong thread...I deleted it...don't want to ruin you're thread about insurance.....my bad, wanted to post all that to the thread under yours.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

The INSURANCE Guide said:


> Do you guys have American transit out there ?


I've never heard of them.

Are you an agent/broker for them?


----------



## The INSURANCE Guide (Mar 1, 2019)

No, I am a driver- I am trying to find out the different experience drivers have had with brokers because I have had terrible experiences and any recommendations will certainly help.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

The INSURANCE Guide said:


> No, I am a driver- I am trying to find out the different experience drivers have had with brokers because I have had terrible experiences and any recommendations will certainly help.


You might be better off posting this in the NYC forum. NYC is unlike any other market in the country.

Do a search there first because I'm sure insurance has been covered there extensively.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

The INSURANCE Guide said:


> No, I am a driver- I am trying to find out the different experience drivers have had with brokers because I have had terrible experiences and any recommendations will certainly help.


I went through a broker for my condo insurance. They were helpful. It was a good experience. I live by the beach, and a lot of insurance companies will not insure that close to the ocean. If they will, then it is ridiculously expensive. My broker found me a company that had much better rates than I was able to find getting quotes from the big boys on my own.

Recently, I went back to the same broker to see about getting an auto insurance policy that wouldn't have any gaps in coverage while I'm doing deliveries for Uber Eats. For this, they were worthless. They found one company that would insure me and only if I kept my online time with Uber to less than 20 hours per week. I guess I'm stuck going with the big boys for this.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

The INSURANCE Guide said:


> No, I am a driver- I am trying to find out the different experience drivers have had with brokers because I have had terrible experiences and any recommendations will certainly help.


Here is the thing about brokers: Most are location based. So you really need to be asking in your local forum.


----------



## NYCFunDriver (Dec 31, 2016)

The INSURANCE Guide said:


> The tlc/fhv insurance industry has been outdated for years. Brokers are super slow to process a drivers license or generate a quote.


That is not true. I go through Next Century. They're not slow. I got quotes almost immediately.


----------

